# Bathtub measurements



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have a 60 " long tub, so any 60" tub will fit. The depth is probably about 30". The wall material and the tile cover the tile edges. So 1/2" sheetrock and 1/4" tile would eat up 3/4" or so.

Ron


----------



## Ivy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Ron!


----------

